# Mazuri rat & mouse food: good choice or no?



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

My boys are currently on a Reggie rat based home made mix, and I kind of want to switch to Mazuri (easier clean up, have to eat everything, cheaper, availability, etc.) Should I switch them? Pros/cons of Mazuri? I've heard that it's a feeder rat food and that makes me skeptical, as well as the fact that it's formulated for rats AND mice. Does anyone use Mazuri? I am also concerned as to whether it will make them smell worse/better.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I've no idea what Mazuri is but Oxbow makes a Young Rat and Mouse food that is exquisite. All mine are on Oxbow, a dry mix from CagedBirdSinging and a nightly salad of fresh fruits and veggies. Just thought I'd share because of the young rat and mouse bit!


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok, thank you. I think I'll compare oxbow and Mazuri to see if they are essentially the same...to get oxbow around here we have to drive an hour lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

sheesh that's no good! See if you can get your local pet store to carry it. Up here all I have to do is tell the manager that I want this or that and they order it, usually in bulk!


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok, I'll try. Thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

Well Mazuri is not a great choice. For cons, the protein is way too high even for young rats. There is also a lot of corn and alfalfa. Nutritional wise, corn should not be so high up on the list, and alfalfa is not digestible. Feeder blocks earn a bad name because they are cheap since they are bulked up with unnecessary fillers. I supplement with oxbow, and as mentioned, it is a good block. I know oxbow can be purchased online in larger quantities if that is not an issue. If your local pet store is a chain and they carry it online or in other stores, they can probably order in the oxbow for you.


----------



## ratmode (May 15, 2014)

I got some Mazuri for my guys and they aren't really too keen on it. Plus like the poster above me said, the protein is really high.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Mazuri is poor quality. If you insist on a block food, Oxbow is the best quality you will find in a rat block. You can order it online.

If any stores around have Solid Gold Holistique Blendz, it's a good choice for a "block". It is a dog food that is really not suitable for dogs as well. It makes an excellent rat block, though. The protein can be brought down with a few select ingredients from the grocery store for older rats.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok, I'd have to order oxbow though....I might just go with your mix, CBS, if I'm going to have to order anyway 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

